

What is good running technique? - jgrodziski
http://www.runningtechniquebook.com/chapter-4-what-is-good-running-technique/

======
rocketsturgeon
So, the best tip I've heard, and what I tell patients who want to minimize who
want to minimize injuries, is to pretend like you're running on ice or glass.
Try and focus on absorbing the impact of each step and try to distribute your
weight evenly so as not to 'break the glass'. I think I first heard it through
a TED talk or something, I'll see if I can't dig it up.

------
yarone
Excellent video on natural running form:
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zSIDRHUWlVo](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zSIDRHUWlVo)

------
zw123456
I ran track in College (1976-1978) an my coach back then taught me correct
form. I run at least 5 miles almost every day ever since and have never had a
running related injury. I attribute this to learning correct running form
early on. If you run more than 3 miles and have any pain at all you are
probably doing it wrong.

~~~
shamney
what is "correct form"? and where is all the research demonstrating its
success at preventing injury?

~~~
zw123456
You can Google "proper running form" and get a ton of resources. I do think
learning good form at a younger age helps, perhaps in a similar way that
learning a second language is easier.

~~~
thisGuysAccount
My running form improved greatly, and quickly, when I ran barefoot (or wear 5
finger shoes). Doesn't have to be far, could be a few hundred meters as a part
of a warmup. If you're overstriding, slamming your forefeet or heels, it'll
hurt. When it stops hurting, you're running with good form.

------
kev009
POSE method is pretty good for injury avoidance -
[http://birthdayshoes.com/introduction-to-the-pose-method-
of-...](http://birthdayshoes.com/introduction-to-the-pose-method-of-running-
posetech-an-introduction)

~~~
con-templative
Not necessarily. It has been found that radically changing your running
technique quickly alters where the majority of the load on your skeleton
occurs, which may lead to injury: [http://sportsscientists.com/2007/10/pose-
running-reduces-run...](http://sportsscientists.com/2007/10/pose-running-
reduces-running-economy/)

The same blog has a whole series of posts on running technique, much of its
opinions supported by the scientific studies:
[http://sportsscientists.com/running/running-
physiology/runni...](http://sportsscientists.com/running/running-
physiology/running-technique/)

~~~
username223
> [http://sportsscientists.com/running/running-
> physiology/runni...](http://sportsscientists.com/running/running-
> physiology/running-technique/)

Read this. There's a ridiculous amount of pseudo-science, superstition, and
hucksterism around running technique. Without becoming a quack myself, all I
can say is "be patient and don't make any sudden changes."

------
VeejayRampay
For anyone interested in "good form running", what it means for the human body
and the benefits that are associated with it, I wholeheartedly suggest reading
up on Daniel Lieberman (he has videos on YouTube about it). His studies about
foot strike and gait especially are mind-opening and can really help you
achieve good result and avoid some of the running-related injuries.

------
prestonbriggs
The book chapter is about form for running fast, but most of the comments are
about form for training. In terms of injury prevention, I'd agree that the
latter is important, but the book chapter doesn't have a lot to do with this.
All the pictures are of people running better than 5 minutes/mile, with some
probably running faster than 4 min/mile. But almost all running injuries are
the cumulative effect of lots of slower miles, run at 6, 7, or 8 minutes/mil,
or even slower (though the difference between 6 min/mile and 8 min/mile is
pretty significant). Good form at those speeds is markedly different.

For fun, try to find footage of Kenny Moore running. Looks absurd, so knock
kneed, but terrifically fast in his day.

~~~
prestonbriggs
Perhaps more interesting for most is this:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVH2qOwZd18#t=373](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVH2qOwZd18#t=373)
showing an elite runner running at a reasonable pace (perhaps 7:30 - 8:00
minutes/mile), with some commentary.

------
mrfusion
Is an elliptical a good alternative to running?

~~~
revelation
If you can stand doing your exercise exclusively on some indoors machine such
as the elliptical, then sure. Get that heartrate up.

But I'm afraid the population of people who can do that is rather small. Don't
set yourself up for failure, do something you enjoy and better yet, join a
group.

~~~
zimbu668
If you really want to take your elliptical outdoors there's always the
ElliptiGo: [http://www.elliptigo.com/](http://www.elliptigo.com/) I've seen a
surprising number of these around Boulder CO.

------
dominotw
I recently developed 'IT band Syndrome' which made me say goodbye to
boring/injury prone running and switch to swimming. Best decision ever. Fuck
running.

I don't know of single runner who hasn't suffered some kind of injury. Again
fuck running.

~~~
rsync
It's ironic that it is IT band syndrome that caused this reaction, since
that's by far the easiest running-related "injury" to solve.

There is literally one magic-bullet stretch that will solve it completely -
allowing you to go from excruciating "am I destroying my knee?" pain to pain-
free in a few days or a week.

Just a note: even if you don't ever return to running, that tightness in your
hips and your IT is not getting better - you will need to address that at some
point because it _will_ rear its head again. Foam rollers, big rubber bands
that you walk sideways in, and sideways leg raises/circles, if you're curious.

~~~
bsaul
I'm in the exact same situation as parent. Except i skipped to biking. It
seems to me that Foam rollers ( or in my case just stretching on a tennis
ball) are good for relieving the pain a bit after you've stopped running. But
what do you suggest to stop having the pain in the first place ?

~~~
rsync
The magic stretch is the one where you lie, on your side, on the edge of a
bed.

Then, you drape the affected leg (the leg that is on top, not the leg you're
lying on) behind you, such that your foot ends up below the level of the bed.

You're basically stretching your hip farther than you could stretch it
normally, since you can drape it backwards into empty space.

Play with it a bit, with different angles, etc. This is the stretch that can
have you go from debilitating pain (I couldn't even walk properly) to
completely asymptomatic.

This is a good stretch for everyone, since even if you don't have "IT band
issues", most people have much tighter hip joints than they think, and it
affects the health of your knees and back.

~~~
franklinho
I've actually got an alternative magic stretch that can be done standing (so
you can do it in the middle of a run). It involves crossing your legs and
reaching over to the side.

Image here:
[http://www.runnersworld.com/sites/default/files/rt/images/20...](http://www.runnersworld.com/sites/default/files/rt/images/200405/IT%20Band%20stretch%202.jpg)

------
rsync
"How should I run" is a question that can only be asked by someone who doesn't
run much.

That sounds flip and snarky, so let me frame it in a personal way ...

Years ago, when I started my martial arts training, I naturally asked a
teacher about some details / techniques of a certain kick. He said "do that
kick 5000 more times and then ask me that". So I did. And I had no questions
to ask about it.

That's the beauty of your brain and body interface - you have a built-in
mechanism for stripping away extraneous movements and inefficiencies and
honing a physical act to the most efficient movement available. It just
happens.

So when I hear people talk about fine details of running technique, I say "run
1000 miles and then revisit those questions".

Pro tip: when your body is most tired is when you'll find the movements that
are least important. When you are close to exhaustion, you won't have the
extra elevation or the extraneous movement or the inefficient motions - you'll
find the path of least effort. So in addition to running those 1000 miles, run
some of them until you're very tired.

~~~
jonahx
This seems like dangerous advice -- the flip side of this auto-correct-by-
experience coin is creating entrenched bad habits. As a common example, take
posture: "Just stand up and walk around 5000 times and then ask me what
correct posture is." Yet the majority of people have problematic posture, both
when standing and when sitting, despite a lifetime of practice.

While there probably are examples where your martial arts teacher's advice
makes sense, in my personal experience it seems wrong for most physical
movements (walking, weight lifting technique, posture, dancing, etc).

~~~
Detrus
My personal experience as well. I squatted for years and the secrets of
perfect form eluded me. I had anterior pelvic tilt. Certain muscles were
tight, others underdeveloped and correcting the issue was very tricky.

The advice may work for people who are generally physically active, as their
muscles won't be out of balance from sitting.

